# MI tourney at Clearfork



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

anyone from OGF fishing the John Fisher Memorial (Central Ohio Chapter MI) tournament at Clearfork this weekend ? 
I fully intend to catch a 40 incher in honor of WD's birthday.   
EH


----------



## Wetnet (Apr 12, 2004)

At this time I am planning on fishing the tournament both days. Although fishing reports have not been good, and the current forecast is for more rain, which will only make the water more muddy.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I've talked to a few people who have fished Cfork in the past week. Nobody has anything good to report. One friend of mine had one hooked the other day but lost it. That's the best report I've heard  
EH


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

Neil O'Brien won the tourney with a 47.5 inch hawg. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. I believe the second place fish measured 39". There were 44 anglers and I believe 13 fish caught.
I had one good rip 10 minutes into the tourney and lost the fish. Turned out to be the only bite I'd get all weekend. All I have to show for a weekend of hard fishing is an AC with scratches  Had a blast though and can't wait to fish another Muskies Inc event!
EH


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry about the luck. I was hoping you would have had a better Sunday than Saturday.
Well you know how it goes. Even though I was not entered into the tournament, you know what I caught... an 10-11" Crappie on a J-13 Rapala. It looks like it may be one of those years when the unexpected is what should be expected.


----------

